# New Habanos 2017



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I saw this article on the Cigar Aficionado website. What do you guys think ?

Cuba?s New Cigar Lineup For 2017 | Cuba


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice read bro thanks.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Surprise, surprise! More fatties; more special editions, more higher priced cigars (presumably).


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I pretty much quit reading after seeing special edition.. That 2 word phase puts em out of the price range I'm willing to pay


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Surprise, surprise! More fatties; more special editions, more higher priced cigars (presumably).


They killed the HUPC for this ? :frown2:

Seems like HSA would lead the market, rather than trying to be a follower . . . . but what do I know


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Altadis owns 50% of HSA. They appear to be teaching Cuba modern cigar marketing (MCM).


 MCM Axiom #1: Doubling the number of bands on a cigar instantly doubles the price and the consumer's perception of desirability.
 MCM Axiom #2: Many smokers tend to equate size with quality. Tobacco costs pennies, but a fat RG equals dollars!
 MCM Axiom #3: Existing cigars will, at best, only maintain current levels of sales. Sales increases rely on introducing new ones.
 MCM Axiom #4: Likewise, catering to an existing customer base will, at best, maintain current levels of sales. Sales increases demand new ones.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Check any of the instagram cigar pages that's about all you're gonna see, double and even triple banded cigars. Ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Altadis owns 50% of HSA. They appear to be teaching Cuba modern cigar marketing (MCM). . . .


I didn't even get past your first sentence above, before saying "Sh*t !"

rather loudly.

The dog looked up at me, wondering what's goin' on. If he smoked cigars he'd understand, and probably start growling.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> I pretty much quit reading after seeing special edition.. That 2 word phase puts em out of the price range I'm willing to pay


You and many others feel this way. And you know what there is no shame in it. Boxes of cigars that cost as much as a mortgage payment. Come on enough already, i remember growing up. My father would grab a Cuban cigar for around a quarter, clear Havanas 2 for a quarter. Mind you it was the 60's but a quarter was a lot easier to pull out of your pocket. Than the prices demanded today. Between that and the anti smoking agenda worldwide. Its just a question of time before mans most relaxing hobby goes down the tubes.:serious:


----------

